# Hawaii??



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

im going to be taking a vacation to hawaii next year around thanksgiving. ive been looking into hunting while there. has anybody ever been? ill be on oahu. im interested in a diy hunt for goats and pigs mostly, although ive also read about bird hunting. what should i expect on public land? any info would be great. thank you!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I lived there a bit and have to ask, do you really know what your getting yourself into with DIY? What will you do with the meat?

IMO, better off flying to Maui for the day and hiring a guide. There is bird shooting on Maui(Haleakala) and the Big Island also. Not sure on Oaho or Kaui. I've actually almost hit pheasants on Maui.

Also, as a "haole", I'm not sure how the locals would react if you are doing a DIY, generally they are not kind to haole's in such matters since something like hunting, they would view as a locals only thing, sort of like surfing certain spots on the island.


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have hunted the Big Island and I used the Parker Ranch and their 400,000 acres.........yes that is four hundred thousands acres it is the largest working ranch in the US. I hunted for 5 days and it was AWESOME. 3 days were upland hunting and I shot Ring-Neck, Melanistic mutant pheasant, Bobwhite Quail, Scaled Quail, Mearns Quail, Chukars, and a bird called a Francolin. They work on a point system and have Game Preserve and Wild Bird Areas too. It is expensive, it took me 3 years to save up to hunt in Hawaii. Remember this many rules are in place for meat that is transfered from island to island in fact the quarantine period woudl be longer than you have to stay if I do remember. My first two days I hunted Ibex Goat and Polynesia Boar and shot one of each only to have to donate the meat, because I could not take it back to Oahu and to ship it to the main land again the quarantine was stupid and they couldn't guarantee that my meat would get refrigerated. I also donated my bird to a local lady that made the original lays for the Polynesian Groups. 

Oh by the way get in shape you are hunting a mountain if you go to Kona and the altitude is a little harder than one might think. Good Luck


----------

